
Lobbyists Made Sure This Crucial Protection Was Left Out of Covid-19 Bill - ycombonator
https://www.thedailybeast.com/lobbyists-made-sure-this-crucial-protection-was-left-out-of-covid-19-bill
======
ThePowerOfFuet
I know we're not supposed to editorialize headlines, but surely leaving
clickbait titles as-is is worse.

Anyway, saved you a click as to what's still not protected against:

>Surprise billing happens when patients, often in cases of emergency, are
treated by hospitals or doctors outside their insurance network—and end up on
the hook for the difference between what their care providers charge and what
their insurer can cover. A bipartisan coalition in Congress had finally
emerged last year to fix what had become a widely-recognized flaw in the U.S.
health-care system.

